# OMG!  Here's one to ponder!?



## mickeyc (Jan 7, 2022)

1950 Schwinn crusader deluxe - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
					

for sale a pristine original condition real vintage bike not many left around in the world has suspension in front and rear brand new wide walls tires real solid bike going on 72 years but preserve...



					tampa.craigslist.org


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Yea I believe I've seen that one before. Shoulda stayed lost in the '50s!


----------



## PapaPengin (Jan 7, 2022)

So if you write "1950 Schwinn" on it, that makes it one, right? LOL!!!


----------



## vincev (Jan 7, 2022)

Dual horns do add to the value. Its little things like this that make a big difference.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 7, 2022)

Guess the drugs are much more potent in Tampa.  Ive seen some whoppers but d@mn....


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 7, 2022)

PapaPengin said:


> So if you write "1950 Schwinn" on it, that makes it one, right? LOL!!!



Yes, but only if the letters are multi colored like this bike has.


----------



## sworley (Jan 7, 2022)

That exact bike has been discussed in a thread here before. Craziness but it's Florida so... Par for the course?


----------



## tacochris (Jan 7, 2022)

sworley said:


> That exact bike has been discussed in a thread here before. Craziness but it's Florida so... Par for the course?



Maybe evidence that spray tan soaks into the brain eventually?  Lol  I kid I kid


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2022)

They saw the same bike on pickers... They know what they have.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 7, 2022)

...what a mess.


----------



## mrg (Jan 7, 2022)

Ya, and I got a nice piece of dry land in south Florida for cheap!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ya, and I got a nice piece of dry land in south Florida for cheap!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 8, 2022)

We should all call Bob and ask him how the rear suspension works...


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 8, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> We should all call Bob and ask him how the rear suspension works...



I think he lets a little air out of the back tire so it's nice and mushy.....


----------

